# Who can field jetbikes?



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

I always did wonder where all the jetbikes went after 2nd ed, so I was quite chuffed when I noticed that a jetbike was being released for the Dark Angels, even though I don't play DA. But who can actually use them? I have a fairly sizable SM army now (Space Sharks, but they're still PiP, so no pics yet) and I'm even working on another with a fairly Inquisitorial theme (so as to fit into an Inquisitorial army I'm working on for Apocalypse) and a jetbike would look great as the mount of the SM force commander, but I can't remember whether or not regular SM's can field them? I left my SM codex at my student house (daft). I guess it makes little difference if the army is aimed at Apocalypse, I just don't want to splash out on a fairly expensive model if I can't field it in regular games (saying that, I have a Baneblade and will not hesitate to grab the Dommhammerswordblade when it comes out).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Eldar and Dark Eldar can field them, and the Dark Angels can field 1 as there HQ, you can always feel free to convert basic bikers to jetbikes, but you would gain no advantages and would have to make it clear to your opponent that there normal bikes


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Regular Space Marines can't field Jetbikes I'm afraid. Only the Master of the Ravenwing gets that honour.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The only model/unit in the entire of the Imperium who can select a Jetbike is the Master of the Ravenwing, otherwise it'd have to be a home made unit for you to be able to use Jetbikes as a squad.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn those Dark Angels, raiding my childhood memories and making them chapter-exclusive..

Guess I'll just have to make it a counts-as regular bike in non-apocalypse games.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The other way to do it is to use Codex Dark Angels to make your list. Then you can use the jetbike in other games. Just like you can re-name Pedro Kantor in a SM Codex list to use his special rules, or re-name Lemartes in a Codex BA list to use his special rules, you should be able to rename Wossisnamiel from Codex DA to use his special rules (including the Jetbike). The force doesn't have to be Dark Angels. It just uses the DA rules (though fundamentalist fluffers may claim "there _is_ only one Imperial jetbike").

You won't have lost anything, you'd need Codex DA for the jetbike rules if you were going to use it for Apocalypse anyway. And this way you get access to those lovely Raven's Wing and Deathwing formations for your main army.

Sadly not 100 jetbikes (I started in the early days when the SMs used jetbikes too). But even without, I believe they're still pretty funky.

:cyclops of caliban:


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

I would be perfectly ok with an opponent using jetbike modles that simpley count as regular marine bikes.


----------

